

Show HN: Coisas – A Pure-JavaScript Serverless In-browser CMS for GitHub Pages - fiatjaf
https://github.com/fiatjaf/coisas

======
fiatjaf
Ok, here's some late explanation about what is this:

The thing is simple: it loads markdown files from your GitHub repo, lets you
edit them, then creates HTML from them and puts them back in your GitHub repo.
The cool thing is that it runs totally in the browser. In fact, it runs in
your repository with the edit.js file that is in my repository (of course you
can fork and change that), but it is cool because you get updates (and new
bugs) automatically.

So you can have a complete and multipurpose website (or even one, or also many
ones, small website for a specific purpose) hosted in GitHub Pages without
ever touching the terminal, giving access to your account to some hosted
proprietary CMS or installing Jekyll.

It comes with a basic HTML template for all pages of your site, that you can
customize with CSS and JS (by default the basic HTML template tries to load a
`site.js` and a `site.css` from the root of your site). All the pages have the
same HTML, but you can filter by parts of the full path of each in the css (as
these parts of paths are added as classes to `<body>`) or by the full path
(which is added as an id).

That said, you can also fork the thing and change the basic HTML, it is a
small simple Handlebars template (I hate Handlebars, but it seemed like the
tool for the job).

Suggestions are also appreciated.

------
coppolaemilio
It's interesting but confusing :/

~~~
fiatjaf
Haha, that's good feedback. Did you read the README? It made everything more
confuse? Clicking the examples would make it more clear, I think.

------
fiatjaf
Any feedback is appreciated.

